# pan and zoom in timelapse



## beefeater (Apr 11, 2014)

Hello!

I have had some fun lately creating timelapse videos from gopro stills. I have an intervalometer on order for starting to use my canon 6D for the same.

I have been using the tools I have (LR, Ps and Bridge through the CC photography offer). First I used Lightroom to process the stills (cropping and adjusting) and exporting 1920x1080 jpgs to open as an image sequence in PS and render video. Later I have skipped Lr for this and used bridge, camera raw and Ps. Accomplishes the same without having to import 2000 pictures into Lightroom.
Anyways, It's a lot of room for cropping in a 12mp gopro still, even more for the 6D, so I have been looking for a way to utilize this fact to make pan and zoom effects with the videos. But I can't find a way to do this with the tools at hand. I know other software can do this but it would be great if I could find a way to do it with the software I allready have. 

So does anyone know a way to gradually change the crop position and/or size through a sequence of images?

regards,
beefeater


----------



## beefeater (Apr 12, 2014)

Woohoo!
I found a video with Julieanne Kost explaining exactly what I wanted
http://tv.adobe.com/watch/the-compl...t/how-to-pan-and-zoom-video-in-photoshop-cs6/


----------



## johnbeardy (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks. I remembered she had done a video on a similar topic but couldn't find it to see if it would be helpful.

John


----------

